# Lifelike Proto 2000 SW8/9 DCC problem



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have about a year’s experience with DCC.
I installed a decoder in a Lifelike Proto 2000 SW8/9, and it ran great about six months and just quit yesterday.
I put it on the track and before I even called up its number with Digitraxx, it started running out of control and would not respond to controls. For a few hours, the backup light lit up but would not respond to the controls. Now, it does not come on at all.
I reset the number back to 817 with the Broadway Limited number changer, but it does not respond to controls or light up.
I also tried to reset with the Digitraxx DCS 51, but it did not respond.
Other DCC engines run fine on this same section of track.
With these symptoms, can anyone respond?
Is it fried?

Bill


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Time to take the shell off and see if any wires have come apart. See if any are touching somewhere they shouldn't. It sounds like your decoder needs a reset. I think that is the only thing that could help. I would try reset again. Don't forget your engine number will be 3. If a good reset does not fix it, get in touch with whoever made the decoder and see if it has any warranty.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks. I peeled the shell back a little without disconnecting the headlight and did not see anything obvious.

I will disconnect the wires and give it a good going over.

I do not have sound at this point, so I might just box it up and have a professional like TrainTec do the whole job.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

When I tried the reset, I got the "nd" message.

Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't say if the decoder is Digitrax too but if it is they have a 'goof proof' warranty. You fill in a form on line and return it for replacement FoC. If have another check out their warranty.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One last gasp to try.

Take the shell off. Put loco on
the track. With a multimeter
set to AC probe the two INPUT wires coming
from the trucks to make certain that 
track power is getting to the decoder.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you used all programming modes? (pages 25 through 28)


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jake,

Digitraxx has a reset on you tube.

I did a "dir" and tried to reset the CV to 8.

Nothing, and I gave up.

The decoder is an NCE SW9SR.

Bill


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Cycleops, did you have some issues with NCE decoders? If this is a DCC ready engine you might consider doing a swap to a different decoder. If you want to gos sound and feel uncomfortable with the install then send if out. I guess I would be more concerned about shipping damage than trying to install a sound decoder.


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

For a reset on NCE decoders reset CV30 to a value of 2.If done correctly the address will then be 3. I had to do this with a couple Athearn GP60M I bought on ebay that the seller said didn't run.As soon as I did the reset they began to work.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Cycleops, did you have some issues with NCE decoders?


Yes I did and there were a series of posts on here about it. The problem I and others had was wires pulling out of the decoder too easily. I had to replace and resolder all on one decoder.

I've looked at the one the OP has and its a board replacement type but I can't see any wires on it.


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

Did you ever get this problem fixed?If so could you share the solution so other members may learn from this?


----------

